# Marvel 40 from MLCS



## rcp612 (Oct 22, 2008)

Does anyone have this router?
I've been looking at trim routers, especially the Bosch, but this one seems to be a little more useful.
Since I'm a one-handed woodworker (left one too), I think that a router of this style could be very useful to me. Are there any users of this model that could tell me more about it since there is no store to go to and see it?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

I have one it's the white one, the older model, I like it  the plunge base is a bit cheap but it works.

See the yellow arrows on the web pages for the videos.


Marvel 40 3-in1 Router Kit

========



rcp612 said:


> Does anyone have this router?
> I've been looking at trim routers, especially the Bosch, but this one seems to be a little more useful.
> Since I'm a one-handed woodworker (left one too), I think that a router of this style could be very useful to me. Are there any users of this model that could tell me more about it since there is no store to go to and see it?


----------



## Igotsplintersinmyfingers! (Mar 7, 2010)

I just got my new Marvel 40 3 in 1 router kit and I don't know what to do with it.
I've never owned a router before. I've used them when mounted in a router table but the instructions a more than a little vague and I'm not too sure about the attachments.
The plunge attachment seems particularly rinky-dink,ie., no return springs, so I retro fitted some compression springs into it that limit my depth, but give me some "return", but like I said, I don't really have any router experience and I'm pretty cautious around something that moves at 30-freakin' thousand RPM's if you know what I mean.
What I need a tool for is mostly mortising for door hinges and I also need to route out electric guitar bodies install new pickups...
So, can anyone tell me how much trouble I'm already in?.....

Thanks..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Sam

"electric guitar bodies install new pickups"
if that's what you want to use it for you are in deep stuff.
They will take it back then I would suggest getting the T4 router for the job you want to do..

"THE PERFECT SIZE FOR ROUTING PROFILES, INLAYS, AND HINGE MORTISES"

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_...Routers&psid=FROOGLE01&sid=IDx20070921x00003a

Trend T4EK 850 Watt 1.1-HP Variable Speed Plunge Base Router

trend T4 11HP PLUNGE ROUTER

========







Igotsplintersinmyfingers! said:


> I just got my new Marvel 40 3 in 1 router kit and I don't know what to do with it.
> I've never owned a router before. I've used them when mounted in a router table but the instructions a more than a little vague and I'm not too sure about the attachments.
> The plunge attachment seems particularly rinky-dink,ie., no return springs, so I retro fitted some compression springs into it that limit my depth, but give me some "return", but like I said, I don't really have any router experience and I'm pretty cautious around something that moves at 30-freakin' thousand RPM's if you know what I mean.
> What I need a tool for is mostly mortising for door hinges and I also need to route out electric guitar bodies install new pickups...
> ...


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased you have chosen to join with us. 

I have the Marvel 40. It good for what it is made for, edge trim and the like. I would like that it had soft start and variable speed. When I concider that my 2hp Sears has all that plus is a combo, has 1/4&1/2" collette and I only paid 80.00 for it!! I think you might look at the Sears, even at 120.00-130.00 you might want consider it. Just a thought.


----------



## Igotsplintersinmyfingers! (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, Bobj3.
It packed in the box and on it's way back to PA this morning.
I should have checked out this forum first.
I thought I done some research; almost bought the Bosch Colt palm router and then read about the MClS and since I really only need, so far at least, for hinge mortises and occasionally routing out an electric guitar body to install pickups, if you know what that's all about, I didn't think I needed a full-on router. An awful lot of machine to unleash on a lousy hollow-core door blank, I think...
This T4 looks just like the thing for me.
Too bad about the Marvel 40,though...Free shipping,, $89,... no tax... three free bits and replacement brushes and all those attachments!...
Certainly worth the money if it's what you really need.

Thanks


----------



## happy444 (Jan 15, 2020)

anyone have a copy of marvel 40 model lost mine in house fire


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I have a colt I use for hinge and other small mortises. It has a nice plunge base, but you either have to buy a kit or pay a LOT more for the separate base. I assume you're using some sort of pattern and a shallow mortising bit with a top mounted bearing to follow the pattern. If you're one handed, a smaller router will work better for you. If you have a large opening around the bit as the Colt has, grip if from behind rather than from the front to help you keep your fingers away from the opening.

If you're using the same pickup for all your guitars, you should probably make a special oversized pattern of 3/4 inch inch MDF so you have plenty of vertical support for the bearing as you plunge into the guitar body, and ample horizontal support to stabilize the router base. Big enough to clamp to the body. There are a lot of other trim to midsize routers that are quite good, I just know the Colt.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Hi Happy and welcome. I didn`t find a copy of it in our manuals section. Have you tried MLCS to see if they could send you one?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

The last one I bought was the "Rocky" Don't think they carry the Marvel now.
https://www.amazon.com/MLCS-9056-Rocky-Trim-Router/dp/B00O90XDOC
Just saying,
Herb


----------

